# Addicted to knitting socks



## Deedles (Oct 7, 2015)

I don't know what's come over me the last couple of months but I can't resist knitting 'just one more pair' of socks! Most of the time I have a pair on the needles in a go bag to grab to work on in waiting rooms, on road trips, etc. And usually finishing a pair satisfies me for a few months. I'm about to finish my 7th pair in as many weeks and have several other designs floating around in my brain! Kinda like soapy plans, but lots quicker to get started. 'Course, as I'm knitting I keep thinking of soap designs I want to try....pencil lines, all kinds of swirls, how to make dividers for this months challenge, other tools, etc. and usually have a You Tube video going. 

I need more hours in the day!


----------



## traderbren (Oct 7, 2015)

I love sock projects for keeping in my purse! I have a pair I started in May in a Halloween colorway that I bought 3 years ago. The project got pushed aside during the summer, and now I'm down to the wire again to finish in time for Halloween. I *just* turned the heel on the first sock a few nights ago.


----------



## DCarter23103 (Oct 12, 2015)

Just saw this thread and it's so timely! After about a 20 year break, I've picked up knitting again and my first project is socks! First time sock knitter here and so far, so good. I'm loving the feel of the yarn and nearly drooled at all the colors and textures in the yarn store on Saturday. Ugh...another obsession!!!


----------



## Deedles (Oct 13, 2015)

Ooh...yarn! If you're smart you won't go looking for all the wonderful yarns online! .....but if you need some links I can hook ya up! :wave:


----------



## soapmaker22 (Oct 26, 2015)

I am the same way lol. I knit more than I use my cell phone!


----------

